# Cutting / Leaning out Diet please critique/ review and share your thoughts.



## Sebaco2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Basically just 4 meals a day ... 

First meal Pre workout ... 2 servings of tuna.

Post workout.... 1 cups oats + 2 scoops Whey or 1 sweet potato + 2 scoops Whey 

3rd meal .. 18 oz chicken breast + 2.5 cups broccoli 

4th meal... 5 turkey breast slices, 2 eggs + 4 cups broccoli 

All together this adds up to 1860 calories, 269g protein , 37.5g fat, 70.5 g net carbs. The reason for so many veggies is to help satisfy hunger and also for the nutrients to help the protein digest slower over time since I fast for about 16 hours.

On non workout days , Ill just be taking out the carbs from the post-workout meal. .

Stats ... 5'9-5'10 200 pounds 14% bodyfat.


----------



## gt55yw (Aug 9, 2011)

Well you will definitely be cut at this rate. It seems really effective. I think it's extreme, but it depends on what your goals are, and what requirements you have for cutting (ie, if you are a body builder and league restrictions)


----------



## naturessand (Aug 10, 2011)

You've definitely worked out a good and a balanced diet chart for yourself. Everybody has his own dietary requirements, which is most suitable for him.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2011)

Your fats are low. Why? 
How did you come to your protein intake number? 
Are off days with cardio? what kind of cardio? Intervals? Long term low impact?
Why the chosen number of carbs? Are you trying to do keto? Cyclic Ketogenic? Also, why carbs after your weight training?
Will a carbup day be included at the end of the week?


----------



## Sebaco2011 (Aug 10, 2011)

Gt yeah it does seem a bit extreme , but its pretty easy to sustain thus far . 

Jugger- no exact reason for my  fat's being low if just decided to hit my calorie intake using foods that would keep me satiated easier , I know for most people including myself that protein is the key to that , while for others some foods higher in fat help them more. I do know some people prefer to raise there fats if there low on carbs and some people like to lower there fats  if they raise there carbs , but then again isn't it at the end of the day the whole calories in vs calories out ( of course the types of calories matter but these calories are all clean ) 

Jugger- Hmm not sure what you mean how I came up with my protein number , if your reffering to how I got that number I use a program on my ipod called lose it , if your reffering to if theres a certain reason why I decided to get that amount well its the same reason as stated above which is for satiety reasoning . 

Jugger-Cardio right now is non existant well I did do a slow cardio session which I prefer to hiit atm but im letting the diet do the work and later on when progress slows ill be adding in some more cardio 3-5x a week , more then likely 2 hard cardio sessions ( hiit) and maybe 2-3 slower longer duration cardio . 

Jugger- Chosen number of carbs is just something I felt would go good just used some general knowledge and threw in the carbs post workout when I would need them to help restore some of the glycogen and help the protein synthesis postworkout  , I do think im going to re arrange the diet just a small bit and have 2 calorie surplus eatings a week which would both be on workout days and the calorie surplus would come from post workout carbs .  

But no not really going for a certain tkd or keto style diet and as for the carb up well pretty much like I said above where it would be 2x a week after the bigger weight training sessions definitely on a leg day and there other one I will have to play with. That way im still definitely hitting a weekly caloric defecit but also still having a minor refeed .


----------



## bdeljoose (Aug 10, 2011)

You will be hungry as hell with that diet.


----------



## Sebaco2011 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hmmm not sure how you came up with that assumption absolutely no hunger at all , thats the main reason how I structured this diet was to avoid that, the EC also helping me . 

Originally it was only going to be tuna and chicken + broccoli or green beans every meal .


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, so if you're fine with what you're doing and answering questions with vague retorts, why are you even bothering asking if we can critique it? 
Also, what are you expecting to lose on this diet?
Are you juicing? 
What I am asking is, why so high in protein? At the top range of the protein number you should only be at 258g and that's for your lean mass at 172ish lbs x 1.5g. Your fats on the other hand should be somewhere around 86g at the low range for .5 x your lean mass.

What is your goal weight? Goal fat percentage? Dont even consider trying to gain muscle while keeping fats at your low number. It most likely wont happen. Did you account for muscle loss?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 11, 2011)

Sebaco2011 said:


> Originally it was only going to be tuna and chicken + broccoli or green beans every meal .



There's a balanced diet.


----------



## Sebaco2011 (Aug 11, 2011)

Jugger im not trying to be vague at all mate , where was I vague ? if your talking about the whole hugner thing I was just letting him know Im not hungry lol ? 

I never recieved any suggestions though , and no juice just a ph at this point to help retain strength / muscle as much as possible , might throw in  the test/ tren / mast combo but not 100% sure on that yet. Well what im expecting to lose on this diet is well what most people want in a cutting diet ie: lose the fat / retain as much muscle and strength as possible but also wanting to get stronger is a main goal mainly on the major lifts such as bench and squat and deadlift. 

Goal weight at the highest is 181 pounds ( Not supposed to be higher then this because of Military reasons ) . Goal fat percentage would be nice to have a max of 12% but would prefer to be in the 8% range maintaining that until im done with basic. 

And about the whole balanced diet thing Jugger I agree thats why I didn't exactly go full out on the whole lean meat / green veggie thing I was going to supplement 6grams of fish oil with it though . This plan was also once again to help satiate hunger while adding in enough protein , while keeping calories on the low side since vegetables are very calorie dense.

So basically your reccomending me bumping up my fats while dropping my protein ? Hmmm so is this sort of a keto thing ? If so im all for it iv done keto before and I have no problem doing it again if you think that would be better, I could come up with a meal plan which would take me 5 mins and you can take a look at it and critique that and help me . 

I just thought throwing in some carbs post workout and more veggies would be more beneficial with my goals over keto , but maybe I could throw in a very high carb meal post workout every 7-10 days post workout im assuming ( about 150 grams carbs perhaps) ?


----------



## thomassj (Aug 12, 2011)

OP you know fats especially mono and saturated fats increase testosterone output witch increases muscle mass or lets you keep it at a higher rat.  Fats are also a secondary source of energy.  Try to get a fatty cut of steak or ground beef in there maybe some whole omega-3 eggs.  GL


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd shoot for a lower fat goal-like 9 or 10%. In that case, you need to eat for that weight. You need some numbers dude, and the way you're going about it isnt exactly the right way. 

Question: do you put fat on naturally easy or are you fairly lean most of the time? 14% isnt exactly lean to begin with, so you need to consider this. 

Carbs after a workout are good, but not a necessity. I've trained on keto, kept strength up and got down to a good number-my last number at 7%. I wasnt even contest dieting and got down that lean.


----------



## Sebaco2011 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks thomas yeah Im aware that fats increase testosterone levels but always thought that it wasn't by a significant amount.

Jugger , yeah iv always been a endo / meso , usually im a tad bit leaner but a long vacation which involved eating at a buffet everyday pretty much for about 4 weeks didn't help much . 

Okay so right now if I were to go keto style this is how I would do it , btw I use a intermittent fasting style so this also helps with hunger, basically I eat all my meals in 8 hours . 

Keto diet would be -

 Pre workout 10 g bcaas 

Post Workout - 1 scoop whey ,5 turkey slices

Meal 1 after workout , 2 cans tuna , 2 pieces string cheese.

Meal 2 after workout , 2 pieces string cheese 4 eggs .

Meal number 3 after workout 500 grams chicken , 1 1/2 serving almonds.

totals .... Calories = 1855 ,  76g fat(38%), 17g net carbs(5%) , 256g protein(57%) . 

Id probably keep everything the same on non workout days , except exchanging the postworkout shake for another 5 pieces of turkey so 10 slices of turkey for that day .

What are your thoughts on this Jugger or anyone else .


----------



## thomassj (Aug 12, 2011)

protein only needs to be .9 grams per pound for keto and the rest fats.  Protein turns into glucose.  For every 2 grams of protein after .9 grams its like consuming 1 gram of carbs.  Keto is muscle sparing therefore you need less.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 12, 2011)

sebaco, I'm sending some questions your way via private message. Answer them and I can give you more accurate data. Cyclical ketogenic dieting is effective and works. I've done with many clients and board members, all with resounding success.
In the PM, list your training day to day with reps and sets included.


----------



## Sebaco2011 (Aug 12, 2011)

Very interesting post thomas I had no idea ill have to take that into consideration . 

Alrighty ill get right to your pm Jug.

Anyone else have any comments  or suggestions ?


----------



## judojosh (Aug 13, 2011)

thomassj said:


> protein only needs to be .9 grams per pound for keto and the rest fats. Protein turns into glucose. *For every 2 grams of protein after .9 grams its like consuming 1 gram of carbs*. Keto is muscle sparing therefore you need less.


 
Where did you come up with the above bolded portion of your statement?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 13, 2011)

judojosh said:


> Where did you come up with the above bolded portion of your statement?



ooh I didnt catch that...yes, where?


----------

